# Restoring iTunes after PC crash



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

I would like to know some of the most common ways to restore iTunes after a OS meltdown. Or moving the library, purchases etc to a new PC?

In one instance, I was able to salvage the music folder with the itunes sub directory. Is there something else needed from maybe say application data folder or anywhere else?

And what is needed to get iTunes back to normal? I have just placed the folder back but it converts everything and makes duplicates with exclamation points. I know I can just delete the dupes. But what if theres hundreds or a thousand songs?

There must be a better way right?

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

From Apple
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1451


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

DoubleHelix absolutely rocks!

Thanks for your help


----------

